

Ask HN: How should I gain project management experience? - gboyers

I worked for Microsoft for a year as a Windows 7 trainer, finished my degree in computer science, then took a good job outside of IT as that was the best thing available.<p>How do I stop myself from de-skilling in IT, and gain the experience needed to be a project manager (or Program Manager) whilst working full-time in an unrelated industry?<p>I don't just want to halve my salary and go back into a server admin job to 'work my way up', but I can't afford to do huge courses in project management. What should I do?
======
TrevorJ
I think we have to define the reason behind your desire here: are you looking
for relevant work experience for the function of procuring a job, or are you
looking to educate yourself in that area so you can personally become better
at it?

If it is the latter, I would suggest that you find some local organization or
non-profit groups that you could become a board member of. Obviously a group
that does project-oriented things would be best, but festivals, film festivals
or groups that hold fund-raising activities are all good places to get your
feet wet in terms of managing a project and leading teams of people. It can
also be an excellent networking opportunity, and the _right_ employers look at
voluntarism as a big plus, especially if you can use it to demonstrate
leadership skill. Who knows, there may even be some larger groups or not-for
profits that could benefit from some IT skills as well.

